# Licence in Mexiko



## Nadin-ohne-e (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello together, 

I am a nurse in Germany and work as a travel nurse in the ICU and ER there.
Unfortunately, I find less information about the license in Mexico. Can someone give me a link where I can find the requirements?
Or may someone tell me the requirements to be allowed to work as a nurse in Mexico, apart from the language 

Thank you very much


----------

